# Phenix rod blanks



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

im looing for a new small pier rod. id like to know who has used phenix rods and what do you think of this brand? I want to get a 7'6" ish rod for 8-15lbs line.


----------



## Jonee523 (Nov 3, 2016)

*phenix rods*

I can't speak about all of them but I have the M1 Inshore sml 7'7" model. It is rated for 10-25 lb test and it is awesome. I use a lexa 100h or 300 depending on how I am fishing. shore and kayak I use the 100 deeper water the 300 all using 30 lb braid. As far as strength watch some vids on youtube about phenin rods. there are videos of the pole I have lifting 10 lbs no issues.

Good luck,


----------

